# [tuning] Quand et comment utiliser la variable LDFLAGS?

## kwenspc

Je veux utiliser la variable LDFLAGS dans le make.conf

j'ai choisis une config "stable"  de cette variable 

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

(-W"elle", -"zéro un") 

```

il en existe d'autres beaucoup plus aggréssives mais ça ne m'interesse pas.

Déjà avec celle là à l'emerge system j'ai que des merdes.  :Sad: 

au econf de n'importe quel paquet il me sort "C compiler cannot create executables" et ça arrete du coup l'emerge.

du coup je suis obligé de la commenté dans mon make.conf pour pouvoir faire mon emerge system.

est ce que cette variable n'est a utiliser QUE pour certains paquet ou bien ai-je merdé dans sa syntaxe?

----------

## Enlight

Non, ils sont justement agressifs les tiens (car il n'ya pas de fallback)  :Wink: 

ceux de taviso sont censé marcher pour tout, mais les utilisateurs d'emacs ont eu quelques surprises (il compile pas avec) :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-67777-highlight-ldflags+central.htmlLast edited by Enlight on Sat May 21, 2005 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

La syntaxe semble la bonne. Enfin, je vois pas d'erreur. (Il semble quand meme probable que le "C compiler cannot create executables" vienne de là).

J'utilise le meme LDFLAGS sur mon système et celui ne pose aucun problême.

Bonne soirée

----------

## kwenspc

Bon en fait la syntax n'est pas bonne (c'est un "o" maj à la place du zéro) mais c'est pas ça qui fait planter l'emerge.

bon j'aurais pas dû lancer l'emerge system sans mon ldflags correctement mis alors. 

par exemple là je vais reconstruire xorg. (il avait à peine commencé)

Bon je sens que ça va me prendre 3 plombes tout ça (ça beau être un P4 2.4Ghz je trouve qu'il se traîne...)

en tout cas merci de vos infos je comprends un peu mieux l'utilité là  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Si tu veux lire le man qui s'y rapporte, c'est man ld

----------

## nexus6

Désolé de déterrer un si vieux post (c'est un effet secondaire de la fonction recherche :p ), mais j'aurais besoin de quelques petites explications au sujet des LDFLAGS. 

Apparemment (corrigez-moi si je me trompe) LD est un linker qui exécute sa tâche en fin de compilation. Sans doute pour que le binaire généré puisse retrouver les librairies et les fichiers configuration dont il a besoin.

Je peux concevoir les inconvénients (plus on modifie, plus il y a des risques) mais quels sont, par exemples, les avantages d'utilisation des LDFLAGS ?

Comment pourrais-je tester sans (trop de) risque ?

C'est bien dans make.conf que le doit paramétrer les flags (sur le Wiki de Gentoo (EN), ce n'est pas assez clair pour un non-initié) ?

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

Edit : j'ai trouvé ça, ça à l'air complexe mais plutôt intéressant (y a t-il des similitudes avec la fonction "prefetch" sur les noyaux NT récents ?  ou alors cela n'est pas comparable ?).

----------

